# Duck dog help



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

Does anybody have a favorite or best DVD to start with for training a duck and goose dog? I've never done it before so I need to start learning from square one. Or is there any preferred YouTube channels you could help with?

Thanks!


----------



## Lucky1313 (Mar 11, 2016)

Duck Dog Basics by Chris Akins is pretty good. I think he has 3 videos, and if you are starting from scratch, you'll want to start with the first video in the series and work through them.


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

Excellent I'm very happy to hear that. I actually ended up getting very impatient and ordered it to be overnighted while I was researching stuff on my lunch break. Thank you very much for the reply


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

First thing first. Before videos, books or anything else, you're going to want to start with the basics witch are come, sit, stay. Being it's a puppy, feeding time is a perfect time to start with these simple commands. When you go to feed your new puppy, make them sit and stay while you fill their dog dish with food and water. This will go a long way as you both grow in the training.


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Also keep your training at short intervals when you first start. They are not much different than little kids....no attention span. You can do multiple sessions a day but keep them to ten minutes or whenever your pup starts to loose interest in what your working on.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Exactly right bprice. With any hunting dog, before you worry about any kind of hunting training, master the obedience. The best retriever in the world is still a pain in the butt to take hunting if it won't stay still in the blind and stay steady to shot. That goes for any hunting dog. The best **** hound or beagle in the world isn't worth having if you can't get it to come back at the end of the hunt. The best pointer in the world isn't worth taking if it isn't steady to point or just runs where ever it feels like. I'd rather have no dog at all then one that doesn't mind in the blind. 

I've got a water dog DVD somewhere. I'll see if I can dig it up.


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

Does that duck dog basics not have that sit stay come heel training advice? I was banking on learning how to do all that from that DVD. I'm extremely raw at training dogs. The one I have right now is good at sit lay and paw. I'm about to start working on come and stay but wasn't exactly sure of the best way to do so. I don't plan on doing any hunting training until like April at the earliest depending on how she is doing at sit stay come heel. 
One other question I was wondering that I could use work on. What's your favorite positive and negative reinforcements for dogs? My buddy says he uses the clicker a lot which his dog responds to and others just say treats but gradually make treats harder to earn


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've never used anything more than a "good boy" and a good petting as a positive reinforcement. I'm not saying that treats don't work, or aren't good, just saying I've never "needed" them. I've heard stories of dogs getting so used to them that they expect them all the time and making it hard to break them of it, but I haven't seen it personally. 

As far as negative, I haven't really needed much for labs. They seem to catch on simply by not giving positive reaction unless they do the right thing. However, with hounds, they need to know when they do it right and when they do it wrong in my experience. I prefer ecolors because it let's the dog know when they're doing something wrong, gives you control from a distance, and also separates you from the correction so that the dog doesn't correlate that negative response with you like it might if you're physically correcting it.


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

Haha hear anything about training a Newfoundland? Girlfriend bought it a few months ago and I've been just training it to be a house dog and after last weekend of it playing. With a goose wing and playing fetch in the river really good I decided to give it the good ole college try. And with it being my girlfriends dog... I've been instructed no e collar and a family friend who used to hunt over a buddies Newfoundland and trains dog regularly is going to help train hopefully is against e collars too. So I'm just all positive and negative reinforcement. Slow and easy


----------

